
Ask HN: What are PHP's equivalents to Python's top tools? - mcbetz
I have been a happy Python user for years and super thankful for the plethora of good tools in the Python environment. However I sometimes have to use some PHP and still feel like I&#x27;m in the 90ies when it comes to the tools I use. I skimmed through Josh Lockhart&#x27;s Modern PHP, but still I have not found many alternatives to the tools I love.<p>I&#x27;m sure, however, that these exist. So, what are the closest best practice equivalents, for...<p>- Creating separate dev environments using `Virtualenv`?
- Installing packages in these envs using `pip`? How can I use composer in that workflow?
- Enabling persistence in a super simple way using `dataset`?
- Handling requests using `requests`?
- Creating beautiful command line interfaces using `click`?
- Getting an overview of good practices via http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.python-guide.org&#x2F;en&#x2F;latest&#x2F;?<p>Probably you can come up with even more great workflow tools in Python and their equivalent in PHP.
======
mcbetz
I did some more research and might have find a few good PHP equivalents:

\- guzzle for HTTP request handling -
[http://docs.guzzlephp.org/en/latest/](http://docs.guzzlephp.org/en/latest/)

\- Virtphp for virtual environments -
[https://github.com/virtphp/virtphp](https://github.com/virtphp/virtphp)

\- Composer for dependency management -
[https://getcomposer.org/](https://getcomposer.org/)

\- PHP-cli-tools for CLI building, see the example: [https://github.com/wp-
cli/php-cli-tools/blob/master/examples...](https://github.com/wp-cli/php-cli-
tools/blob/master/examples/arguments.php)

~~~
brudgers
Thanks for sharing your research.

